# Amazing Organic Relief (if not cure!)



## haYnguy (Jan 16, 2009)

I accidentally posted in the wrong section. Please have a look here. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=96567http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=96567


----------

